# Chippewa Snake Boots



## coveyrise90 (Nov 10, 2012)

Anybody have any experience with these? Thanks


http://www.staffordscatalog.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0658

or these

http://www.staffordscatalog.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0620

Adam


----------



## GLS (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice looking boot.  I like the zippered back.  Because of a high instep, I've never been able to put on a pair of non-laced snake boots.   I've used the Rocky lace/zippered snake boots for turkey hunting which are about half the price of the Chippewas.  The Chippewa looks sturdier and should last many years.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 10, 2012)

I've owned 2 pair of the non-zippered ones.  They were good boots, but the cordura/leather interface wore out from briars...  I've also owned 2 pair of Chippewa fully leather ones.  They last MUCH better (one pair is on it's 4th set of soles... and had the stitching redone once...).


----------



## Sam H (Nov 11, 2012)

Adam...My father had a pair of the "full leather uppers"....said they were comfy,after the break-in....Only complaint was hot and heavy after several hours of walking....I have the Browning "back-zip"...no break-in period,very comfy,lighter than the full leather uppers and not as hot....just my opinon.... FWIW...also , about 1/2 the price


----------



## GeorgeWBush (Nov 11, 2012)

*Chippewa snake boots*

I have both pair you are asking about.  I have only worn the zippered back pair about three times.  Reason being, all of my pants, including boot cut and briar pants will not slide down over the boots because of how the leather Velcro cover over the zipper is designed.  I wear the other pair all the time.  I do prefer the moccasin look of the zippered pair over the other, but Chippewa does not make that boot without the zipper anymore.  I had the moccasin pair without the zipper and had them resoled 4 times until they were worn out.  If I were you I would get the pair without the zipper.  They are easy to put on and take off.  As a matter of fact, I am going to put mine on now!  Hope the helps.


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 11, 2012)

Adam,
I have the non zippered and have had them for years. Great boots. I believe the snake boot style is the only one Chippewa still makes in the USA.


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 11, 2012)

I wore out a pair of the lace up Chip snake boots. Probably the most comfortable pair of boots I ever owned. I'd still own them but that's a sad story. 

Very comfortable boots. I don't think you will be disappointed in buying a pair.


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 9, 2013)

I like them...I have the zippered kind.  Good boot for tough conditions.  I had no break in time really.  Wore them a lot of miles in Texas and Mexico, and none of that infernal sticky stuff got through-friends complained that their all cordura Rockys let some small spines through...can't see how they can be snake proof and not cactus proof.

Keep them clean with saddle soap and treat them liberally with Obenaufs LP and you will be pleased.  Other wise they will pick up a ton of water.  Don't expect to stand in a creek in them.

On the downside, they are heavy.  I still like them better than the light lace up kind.


----------



## rocket (Jan 9, 2013)

BirdNut said:


> I like them...I have the zippered kind.  Good boot for tough conditions.  I had no break in time really.  Wore them a lot of miles in Texas and Mexico, and none of that infernal sticky stuff got through-friends complained that their all cordura Rockys let some small spines through...can't see how they can be snake proof and not cactus proof.
> 
> Keep them clean with saddle soap and treat them liberally with Obenaufs LP and you will be pleased.  Other wise they will pick up a ton of water.  Don't expect to stand in a creek in them.
> 
> On the downside, they are heavy.  I still like them better than the light lace up kind.


We're you able to get pants legs over the zip up's?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. With the weather we've been seeing this winter, those boots are looking better and better!


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 10, 2013)

rocket said:


> We're you able to get pants legs over the zip up's?



Yes-but I don't wear my skinny jeans bird hunting...LOL

Seriously, never had a problem.  The folks I hunt with in Texas and formerly Mexico tuck their pants into the boots.

I usually wear carharts and used to wear rattler chaps, now switched to turtle skin chaps.  I don't care for regular brush pants.  In Mexico and Texas, you might as well be wearing shorts-the typical cordura facing doesn't stop even 80% of the sticky stuff out there.

Sometimes I wear them around with just regular jeans while traveling etc...they take up a lot of space in your luggage.


----------

